# Social Security



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

A retired gentleman went into the social security office to apply for Social Security. 

After waiting in line for a long time he got to the counter. The woman behind the counter asked him for his driver's license to verify his age. He looked in his pockets and realized he had left his wallet at home. He told the woman that he was very sorry buthe seemed to have left his wallet at home. "Will I have to go home and come back now?" he asked. 

The woman said, "Unbutton your shirt." So he opened his shirt, revealing lots of curly, silver hair. 

She said, "That silver hair is proof enough for me," and processed his Social Security application. 

When he got home, the man excitedly told his wife about his experience at the Social Security office. 

She said, "You should have dropped your pants, you might have qualified for disability, too


----------

